# End of my distro jumping



## mind33 (Aug 20, 2012)

I started using linux for 7 years ago. Since then, I've tested pretty much most distros. but I've never managed to settle down with a distro. the last 3 weeks I have tested FreeBSD to feel I can finally settle down. : D but now the big question is what desktop should I use? So I wonder what desktop environment / wm are mostly used by those who use FreeBSD as a desktop?


----------



## zhoopin (Aug 20, 2012)

mind33 said:
			
		

> but now the big question is what desktop should I use?


[Solved] Which GUI to choose?


			
				mind33 said:
			
		

> I started using linux for 7 years ago. Since then, I've tested pretty much most distros. but I've never managed to settle down with a distro.


There's many technical comparisons between FreeBSD and GNU/Linux but, in my opinion beside the technical topics, FreeBSD have some *unique centralized facilities*, that help me to find my way.

Unique Website
Unique Forums (There's administrator/moderators in the forums, that show no mercy against ridiculous/junk threads)
Unique Documentation (Manual, Docs, Books, Articles,...)
Unique Port/Package
Unique Release (i.e. : in contrast to innumerable linux's distros)


----------



## segfault (Aug 20, 2012)

SpectrWM!
I used to window-manager-hop but like you have recently found my true love.


.....But I suspect many folks use Xfce, KDE or Gnome.


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 20, 2012)

If you can wait like a week or so, then CDE should be out on FreeBSD x86_32/64


----------



## mind33 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks. I have minimized down to three gui. Xfce, OPENBOX or enligthenment which of these recommend to you?


----------



## pkubaj (Aug 23, 2012)

I use both Xfce and Openbox and, depending whether you want a light desktop or a light, but complete DE, recommend either of them.


----------



## segfault (Aug 23, 2012)

Xfce is light and can be counted on to "Just work". It's great that way.
But Enlightenment is pretty cool, and if it serves your needs go with it. More likely to help advocate FreeBSD when it draws attention with it's animated background and slick look.


Both are fast.


----------

